# Wireless Mechanische Tastaturen?



## Grotix (21. Juli 2017)

Bin gerade am Informieren bezüglich Wireless Eingabegeräte.

Leider ist die Auswahl nicht groß und schon gar nicht bei mechanischen Tastaturen.
Hab mich ein wenig durchs Forum hier gestöbert und bin auf diese gekommen:

Tesoro Working On World's Thinnest Mechanical Keyboard - YouTube

Was hat es mit dieser auf sich? Wird sie wireless sein? Wann kommt sie raus?

Hab grad das Video gesehen:

Computex 2017 - Sharkoon Pacelight und Skiller Mech - YouTube

Welche Tastatur ist das bei Minute 6?


----------



## JackA (24. Juli 2017)

Nein, werden nicht wireless sein.
Die Ultra-Flachen-Mechas sollen im Q4 2017 auf den Markt kommen, egal ob Tesoro oder Sharkoon.

Es gibt schon ein paar mehr wireless Mechas, aber halt nicht ultra flach.


----------



## Grotix (24. Juli 2017)

Kannst du mir ein paar Links zukommen lassen bitte?


----------



## JackA (24. Juli 2017)

Rapoo KX
DREVO Calibur 72 Tasten tenkeyless mechanische Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Grotix (24. Juli 2017)

Gibt es noch mehr? Würde mir da gerne ein paar anschauen bevor ich eine kaufe 

Aber schonmal danke


----------



## Grotix (24. Juli 2017)

Was mir bei diesen Tastaturen Fehlt ist das Nummernfeld rechts


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn du den Preisvergleich nutzt und nach deinen Wünschen filterst bekommst du genau das was JackA$$ verlinkt hat.....irgendwo musst du halt Kompromisse machen


----------



## JackA (25. Juli 2017)

Eine wüsste ich noch:
XArmor U27 U


----------



## Grotix (25. Juli 2017)

Die xarmor gefällt mir vom design her nicht so


----------



## JackA (26. Juli 2017)

Naja, Alternativen gibts noch keine.


----------



## Grotix (26. Juli 2017)

Ja leider verstehe aber nicht würden sich sicher gut verkaufen


----------



## Grotix (3. Januar 2018)

Wie sieht der Stand eigentlich derzeit aus?

Wurde von dieser im Video geredet?
Tesoro TS-G11SFL B Gram Spectrum Mechanical Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ist sie funk?


----------



## JackA (3. Januar 2018)

Nein ist sie nicht, steht aber auch nicht dabei. Es gibt noch nichts. Musst noch paar Jahre warten.


----------



## tobse2056 (3. Januar 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Musst noch paar Jahre warten.


Es gibt schon welche bzw eine 

Logitech G613 Wireless Mechanical Gaming Keyboard


----------



## keinnick (3. Januar 2018)

Einfach mal im Preisvergleich umsehen und glücklich werden (oder auch nicht): Tastaturen im Preisvergleich


----------



## JackA (3. Januar 2018)

Achso stimmt, Beleuchtung ist ja kein Kriterium, dann käme die G613 wirklich in Frage.


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (12. Januar 2018)

Habe die G613 jetzt seit einer Woche im Einsatz. Es lässt sich wirklich sehr gut tippen. Dazu ist die Tastatur noch schön schlicht ( und nicht so "Gaming"-lastig ). 

Hintergrundbeleuchtung stört mich nicht, weil darunter die Akkulaufzeit leiden würde ( und mir reicht es, wenn meine Maus aufgeladen werden muss ) und das Display vor mir gut leuchtet bzw. eine Lampe daneben eingeschaltet werden kann.

Einziger Kritikpunkt: Die Beschriftung ist aufgeklebt. Die Langzeiterfahrung wird zeigen, ob das störend ist oder nicht. Schön ist es auf jeden Fall nicht bei diesem Preis.


----------



## MrWan (13. Januar 2018)

Corsair hat auf der CES gerade die K63 Wireless mit Cherry MX Reds vorgestellt.  Ist jedoch ein TKL Design und es handelt sich bei den Tastern eben nicht um die RGB Variante. Mal abwarten, inwiefern die verstärkt von ESD betroffen sind.


----------

